# Can anyone please help me how to make this the hobbits shire



## dpod (Sep 16, 2014)

Well, first you'll have to tell Srimpwise Gamgee to stop eavesdropping and get back to gardening!

I'm not sure how this tank was made originally, but my best guess would be that the moss for the hobbit hole is supported by a wire mesh dome. Everything else is pretty straightforward- moss tree, carved/molded plastic stairs and door, a bit of patience for growing the hairgrass and moss.


----------



## geewee10 (Jul 24, 2016)

Looks complicated... Yeah i suspected that it has a wire. Just like moss wall

Sent from my Che2-L11 using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

This thread has links to pics of the original build, maybe that will help you. Fifth comment down.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/982145-38-gallon-tree-scape.html


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I thought that tank looked familiar. It was in the AGA contest in 2010. 

2010 AGA Aquascaping Contest - Entry #85

Looks like someone had a similar idea that year before.

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2009/show87.html


----------



## geewee10 (Jul 24, 2016)

Omg. It took 5 months for it to establish. Dont know how to start.

Can i just make a hill using substrate and put dwarf hair grass?

Sent from my Che2-L11 using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

The thing about making a hill out of substrate is that it will want to settle over time, so you'll need something with structure underneath. I think probably a dome shaped mesh will be your best bet. 5 months doesn't seem to unreasonable for a lush lawn to establish and grow. The more plant mass you have to begin with, the better it'll look without the wait.


----------



## geewee10 (Jul 24, 2016)

So meaning to say if i will use a dome shape mesh and will insert probably moss or riccia will be ok?

Or ill use dome shape something and put substrate on top of it and plant hairgrass. What do you think?

Sent from my Che2-L11 using Tapatalk


----------

